# Some people are getting sick after using offset smoker bbq.



## vulcano (Aug 17, 2013)

Hi, all

Just wanted to ask your opinion...

For some time now I've been using this cactus jack 20" offset smoker, using oak as fuel. And I smoke a lot of meat, dishes ... etc.

( Before I had a simple Grill bbq and never had the following problem).

But .. for some reason, each time my wife eats something I prepared on it.....the next day she has diarrhoea, but nothing severe... no cramps, flu-like symptomps... and some of our guests also... myself I never have had that problem after bbq.

I'm pretty sure it's not the meat ... coz I always buy fresh no more then a week in advance and put it straight in the freezer .. the the morning I take it out to defrost and the meat never reaches real room temperature ... I always do it that way .. even when cooking in the kitchen.

Also the Inox grill is always completely cleaned.

Could it be it's too smoked ? any ideas what could be the problem....

Anyone has had the same problem?


----------



## laggin (Aug 17, 2013)

Some people are allergic to the acids from oak. 

Other than that, I have no clue.


----------



## daveomak (Aug 17, 2013)

Vulcano, morning, and welcome to the forum.....    

What temp is your smoker....

how long before the meat gets to an internal temp on 145 deg F..  

are your thermometers calibrated so you know the real temp of the smoker and the meat...  

Is the wood moldy or rotten....

Please take a moment and stop into " [color= rgb(146, 144, 139)]/[/color]*[color= rgb(128, 0, 0)]Roll Call[/color]*[color= rgb(146, 144, 139)]/[/color]   " and introduce yourself and get a proper welcome from our members.... Also, if you would note your location in your profile, it will help in the future when answering questions about smokin'...   elevation, humidity etc....    

We're glad you stopped in and joined our group...    Enjoy the long smokey ride....     Dave


----------



## vulcano (Aug 17, 2013)

> Thanks, for the quick answers.
> 
> Well, the temperature of the smokers varies... depending on what I make, for example baby back ribs ... 110 °C, so I smoke them 2 hours .. then roll them in tinfoil, and I crank up the heat to 180-200°C so I have enough heat for the side dishes etc, and when putting the other meat on, like saussages, burgers etc ... I usually go +200°C.
> 
> ...


----------

